# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Ενισχυση σήματος σε PMR!?!?!?

## Mr.Linatsa69

:Shocked:   Έχω αγοράσει ένα ζεύγος οικονομικών PMR!!! Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να έχω καλύτερο σήμα και να πιάνω περισσότερους ταξιτζίδες και νταλικεριδες κ.τ.λ ????

----------


## aeonios

> Έχω αγοράσει ένα ζεύγος οικονομικών PMR!!! Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να έχω καλύτερο σήμα και να πιάνω περισσότερους ταξιτζίδες και νταλικεριδες κ.τ.λ ????



Mόνο ένα: Nα είσαι σε ψηλό σημείο!

Και αν σου φαίνεται λίγο το σήμα του μισού watt να σου πω φίλε μου πως απο το Παναχαικό όρος πέρυσι μίλησα με Αθήνα με το μισό βατάκι(απόσταση σε ευθεία 176 ΚΜ). Αλλοι έχουν μιλήσει με νησιά.....

BTW απαγορεύεται αυστηρά να βάλεις εξωτερική κεραία και ενισχυτή στα pmr επίσης να χρησιμοποιείς άλλου τύπου συσκευή (πχ ραδιοερασιτεχνικός πομποδέκτης)για να βγαίνεις στα Pmr!

----------


## Mr.Linatsa69

ok! ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Mr.Linatsa69

Μπορώ να βάλω κεραία στη ταράτσα για να ακούω καλύτερα??? Εγώ είμαι στον πρώτο! Αν ναι τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω?

----------


## aeonios

> Μπορώ να βάλω κεραία στη ταράτσα για να ακούω καλύτερα??? Εγώ είμαι στον πρώτο! Αν ναι τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω?



Η απάντηση είναι δύο μηνύματα παραπάνω!

----------

> Μπορώ να βάλω κεραία στη ταράτσα για να ακούω καλύτερα??? Εγώ είμαι στον πρώτο! Αν ναι τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω?



Μπορεις να βαλεις εξωτερικη κεραια... χρειαζεται βεβαια να επεμβεις στην συσκευη σου, πραγμα που απαιτει βασικες γνωσεις τουλαχισατον κολλησεων... 
Οσο για το αν ειναι παρανομο οπως λεει σωστα ο φιλος Α-ΕΕΤΤ   :Wink:   ΕΙΝΑΙ!!! Το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι εσυ αποφασιζεις...   :Exclamation:

----------


## NUKE

Αυτη η κεραια πως λεγεται?Μπορω να βαλω οτιδηποτε?Ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να φτιαξω μια τετοια κεραια?Η αν γινεται να φτιαξω?

----------


## antonis_p

> Αυτη η κεραια πως λεγεται?Μπορω να βαλω οτιδηποτε?Ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να φτιαξω μια τετοια κεραια?Η αν γινεται να φτιαξω?



Η κεραια θα ειναι μια ground plane κομμενη για τους 446 μεγακυκλους, το καλωδιο θα εχει υπερβολικες απωλειες για την συχνοτητα και την ισχυ, οποτε το εγχειρημα κρινεται ως μη συμφερον!!!

Καλυτερα να αφησεις το PMR στην ταρατσα και να κατεβασεις audio καλωδιο κατω  :Exclamation:  !!!   :Exclamation:  

Ασε που τί ενδιαφερον μπορει να εχει να ακους τους νταλικιεριδες; να μαθεις νεες λεξεις;

----------


## homo mathematicus

Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω! Στην Αθήνα υπάρχουν πολλοί που εκπέμπουν με PMR και μάλιστα με ισχύ μεγαλύτερη του μισού watt. Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε οτι γίνονται συζητήσεις για τεχνικά θέματα από τους γητευτές των ραδιοκυμάτων.

----------


## AKIS

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από NUKE
> 
> Αυτη η κεραια πως λεγεται?Μπορω να βαλω οτιδηποτε?Ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να φτιαξω μια τετοια κεραια?Η αν γινεται να φτιαξω?
> 
> 
> 
> Η κεραια θα ειναι μια ground plane κομμενη για τους 446 μεγακυκλους, το καλωδιο θα εχει υπερβολικες απωλειες για την συχνοτητα και την ισχυ, οποτε το εγχειρημα κρινεται ως μη συμφερον!!!



και που ξερεις Αντωνη οτι δε θα βαλει καμια χ-510 kai καλωδιο  τυπου aircom+ 
οχι μονο θα καμπανιζει........
αρα κρινεται και παρα κρινεται συμφερον το εγχειριμα

το θεμα νομιμοτητας ειναι αλλο θεμα και δεν το εξεταζουμε σ αυτο το ποστ

----------


## NUKE

Ασχετα με την νομιμοτητα αφου εδω μιλαμεμονο για ερευνητικους και εκπαιδευτικους σκοπους θα ηθελα να μαθω τι πρεπει να κανω για να σηκωσω μια κεραια στην ταρατσα μου και να εχω το PMR εκει.Δηλαδη το καλωδιο να ειναι 2-3 μετρα.

Τι πρεπει να βαλω.Αυτην την κεραια που την βρισκω?

----------


## homo mathematicus

Αν θέλεις να έχεις το PMR στην ταράτσα πρέπει να κάνεις τα παρακάτω απλά πράγματα:
1ον: τοποθέτηση κατάλληλης κεραίας
2ον: το PMR πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί σε στεγανό κουτί
3ον: πρέπει να βγάλεις το κεραιάκι του PMR και να βάλεις στις επαφές τις κεραίας καλώδιο κατάλληλο γι αυτή τη λειτουργία (με χρήση κολλητηριού) προς την κεραία
4ον: το PMR έχει ένα βύσμα για hands free, απ' αυτό το βύσμα θα βγάλεις καλώδιο μπλεντάζ (ομοαξονικό) για το μικρόφωνο και την έξοδο του ακουστικού σήματος (AF) και απλό καλώδιο για τον διακόπτη σκανδαλισμού εκπομπής (press to talk). Απαραίτητη κρίνεται η τοποθέτηση μικρού ενισχυτή που θα ενισχύει το ασθενές σήμα της ακουστικής εξόδου. Όλα τα παραπάνω (μικρόφωνο, διακόπτης σκανδαλισμού και ενισχυτής) θα πρέπει να μπουν στο σπίτι σου.
5ον: αν θες βάζεις και τροφοδοτικό 0,5-1Α για το PMR σου (οι μπαταρίες τελειώνουν γρήγορα).
6ον: αν έχεις λεπτό κολλητήρι φτιάχνεις και το σκανδαλισμό του call alert (ειδοποίηση κλήσης).
Τόσο απλά!! (δεν κάνω πλάκα)
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mr.Linatsa69

Ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## homo mathematicus

Παρακαλώ  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Βοηθάμε τους αρχάριους!!

----------


## ^Active^

Μια απορια ... και με την αλλαγη των καναλιων τι γινετε? Mε το squelsh επισης? Κωδικος πως θα αλλαζεις αν θελεις να μιλησεις με καποιον φιλο σου και να μην σε ακουνε? Οποτε μαλλον δυσκολο να μπει ολο το PMR στην ταρατσα.

----------


## homo mathematicus

Θες και πολυτέλειες…    
Με το scan τι θα γίνει??? Χρειάζεται κι αυτό…

----------


## homo mathematicus

Αν το PMR μείνει στη ταράτσα θα μειωθούν οι απώλειες της κεραίας!!!!
Να γιατί επιμένουμε να μείνει στη ταράτσα!!!
 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## ^Active^

Αν βαλει καλο καλωδιο και σωστη κεραια και φτιαξει καλες συνδεσεις δεν θα εχει κανενα προβλημα. Οσο για ενισχυτη για PMR το σχεδιο που υπαρχει εδω για τα UHF με καποιες μετατροπες κανει την δουλεια του. Για εκπομπη ο ενιχυτης να εξηγουμαστε   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## antonis_p

> Κωδικος πως θα αλλαζεις αν θελεις να μιλησεις με καποιον φιλο σου και να μην σε ακουνε?



οταν αλλαζεις "κωδικο" εσυ δεν ακους τους αλλους, αυτοι σε ακουνε!

----------


## AKIS

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ^Active^
> 
> Κωδικος πως θα αλλαζεις αν θελεις να μιλησεις με καποιον φιλο σου και να μην σε ακουνε?
> 
> 
> 
> οταν αλλαζεις "κωδικο" εσυ δεν ακους τους αλλους, αυτοι σε ακουνε!



σωστος ,αν δε κανω λαθος ειναι το γνωστο tone squelch

----------


## ^Active^

Δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα .. το ειπα με απλα λογια ολοι καταλαβατε τι ενοουσα   :Wink:  Το θεμα ειναι πως να γινει το PMR να δουλευει ειτε με κεραια ειτε με ενισχυση σηματος   :Wink:

----------


## antonis_p

> Το θεμα ειναι πως να γινει το PMR να δουλευει ειτε με κεραια ειτε με ενισχυση σηματος



 βαλε το διπλα στην κεραια,συνδεσε το με αυτη με κοντο καλωδιο, δωσε του και τροφοδοσια, βαλε και ενα μπλενταζ με καμποσα καλωδια μεσα για να τα χρησιμοποιησεις για mic, speaker & ptt και μιλα... Αυτο δεν εννοεις; Διαφορετικα αγορασε ομοαξονικο απο αυτα που εχουν ενα χιλιαρικο το μετρο, υπολογισε τις απωλιες και συνδεσε το συμβατικα... πχ aircom plus Ακομα και με αυτο το καλωδιο στα 30 μετρα θα εχεις χασει περιπου την μιση ισχυ αλλα και το μισο εισερχομενο σημα αλλα τελος παντων αυτες ειναι οι 2 λυσεις.

----------


## homo mathematicus

Υπάρχει κι άλλη λύση!! Αγοράζεις ένα PMR με ισχύ μεγαλύτερη του 0,5 watt π.χ. 3 watt και κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.446user.co.uk/
http://www.pmr446mania.com/en/index.html

Technical information: There are eight FM channels separated by 12.5kHz from each other. Per regulation, *maximum power*, like FRS, *is 500mW and equipment must be handheld with a fixed antenna*. CTCSS is usually used, with more upmarket models also featuring DCS.

Channel Frequency (MHz) 
1 446.00625 
2 446.01875 
3 446.03125 
4 446.04375 
5 446.05625 
6 446.06875 
7 446.08125 
8 446.09375 

αυτο σημαινει PMR.

----------


## homo mathematicus

antonis_p  
Δημοσιεύθηκε: Τετ 2 Αύγ 2006, 3:00μμ  

http://www.446user.co.uk/ 
http://www.pmr446mania.com/en/index.html 

Technical information: There are eight FM channels separated by 12.5kHz from each other. Per regulation, maximum power, like FRS, is 500mW and equipment must be handheld with a fixed antenna. CTCSS is usually used, with more upmarket models also featuring DCS. 

Channel Frequency (MHz) 
1 446.00625 
2 446.01875 
3 446.03125 
4 446.04375 
5 446.05625 
6 446.06875 
7 446.08125 
8 446.09375 

αυτο σημαινει PMR. 
__________________________________________________  _________________________________________


Ισχύ 0,5W?? Έχω ακούσει PMR που εκπέμπει από Αθήνα έξω από τα Μέγαρα. Δεν νομίζω πως εκπέμπει με 0,5W.

----------


## vayeros

Μηπως δεν ειναι απλο pmr αλλα κανενα μηχανημα V/U και εκπεμπει με 5watts?!
Η alan εβγαλε ενα μοντελο(νομιζω το 777) που αν κοψεις ενα καλωδιακι απο μεσα βγαζει 3watts

----------


## aeonios

> Ισχύ 0,5W?? Έχω ακούσει PMR που εκπέμπει από Αθήνα έξω από τα Μέγαρα. Δεν νομίζω πως εκπέμπει με 0,5W.



Αυτός περνάει σταθερά και όλο το χρόνο σε αυτή την απόσταση;

Δεν έχει σημασία το πόσα w βγάζει σε κάποιες συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες......σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί το καλοκαίρι να περνάει και με το μισό βατάκι στα pmr.

----------


## homo mathematicus

Όχι aenios, αυτός είναι χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι. Σχεδόν σε όλλη την Αθήνα τον ακούς και χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία από το διαμέρισμα ή από το αυτοκίνητο.
Με την ενδοσυνενόηση  τίποτα; (βλέπε διάφορα κυκλώματα)

----------


## aeonios

Mάλλον φίλε θα έχει εξωτερική κεραία ή θα είναι ψηλά σε κανένα βουνό ή θα ακουλουθεί τη μόδα του να βγαίνει με άλλου είδους μηχανήματα (όχι Pmr)...

----------


## homo mathematicus

Aenios, πως γίνεται να βγαίνεις σε Pmr από άλλο μηχάνημα??
Π.χ. αν χρεισιμοποιήσω ένα φορητό UHF να βγαίνω σε Pmr??

----------


## vayeros

Και βεβαια μπορεις να βγεις στα PMR με UHF μηχανημα.Αλλωστε η συχνοτητες 446ΜHz που ειναι τα PMR ειναι στην μπαντα των UHF.Ενα μηχανημα να εχεις και μια καλη κεραια και βγαινεις ανετα σε πολλα χιλιομετρα!!Δεν χρειαζεται να αγορασεις ενα φθηνο PMR και μετα να κανεις ολες τις πατεντες που ειπωθηκαν παραπανω

----------


## homo mathematicus

Και πώς το φορητό UHF θα εκπέμπει και θα λαμβάνει στους :
1 446.00625 
2 446.01875 
3 446.03125 
4 446.04375 
5 446.05625 
6 446.06875 
7 446.08125 
8 446.09375 
δεν πρέπει να του κάνεις κάτι?  :Question:   :Question:

----------


## homo mathematicus

> Και πώς το φορητό UHF θα εκπέμπει και θα λαμβάνει στους :
> 1 446.00625 
> 2 446.01875 
> 3 446.03125 
> 4 446.04375 
> 5 446.05625 
> 6 446.06875 
> 7 446.08125 
> 8 446.09375 
> δεν πρέπει να του κάνεις κάτι?



Ενοώ για μετά την υποδιαστολή, δηλαδή πώς θα εκπέμπει με τέτοια ακρίβεια...  :Question:  , ενώ τα UHF μηχανήματα έχουν 3 δεκαδικά ψηφία!...  :Question:

----------


## aeonios

Προφανώς τα φορητά u ακόμα και με narrow θα εκπέμπουν πιο ανοικτά από όσο πρέπει. Tα λίγο πιο μεγάλα μηχανάκια μπορούν θεωρητικά να το κάνουν πχ ΙC-910 στο επίπεδο της ακρίβειας των χιλιόκυκλων. 

Τώρα να πάρεις ένα ραδιοερασιτεχνικό μηχάνημα 400 + euro να το ανοίξεις για να σε ακούνε στα pmr 9+60 db  ..... ξέρω γω κάπως δεν είναι;; 

Και αν σου κάτσει κανένας "ενημερωμένος" αστυνομικός σε μπλόκο που τον παράτησε η γκόμενα του χτες .....μετά τι ;;; 

Κάποιοι στην Αθήνα στα μπλόκα το έχουν μάθει και σε βάζουν να πατήσεις στη συχνότητα backup της αστυνομίας για να δουν αν το έχεις ανοικτό το φορητό/mobile ανεξάρτητα αν τους δείξεις την άδεια ή οχι....

Μια χαρά περνάνε και τα του 0.5 watt για την τιμή τους και έχεις και το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο!

----------


## homo mathematicus

> Προφανώς τα φορητά u ακόμα και με narrow θα εκπέμπουν πιο ανοικτά από όσο πρέπει. Tα λίγο πιο μεγάλα μηχανάκια μπορούν θεωρητικά να το κάνουν πχ ΙC-910 στο επίπεδο της ακρίβειας των χιλιόκυκλων. 
> 
> Τώρα να πάρεις ένα ραδιοερασιτεχνικό μηχάνημα 400 + euro να το ανοίξεις για να σε ακούνε στα pmr 9+60 db  ..... ξέρω γω κάπως δεν είναι;; 
> 
> Και αν σου κάτσει κανένας "ενημερωμένος" αστυνομικός σε μπλόκο που τον παράτησε η γκόμενα του χτες .....μετά τι ;;; 
> 
> Κάποιοι στην Αθήνα στα μπλόκα το έχουν μάθει και σε βάζουν να πατήσεις στη συχνότητα backup της αστυνομίας για να δουν αν το έχεις ανοικτό το φορητό/mobile ανεξάρτητα αν τους δείξεις την άδεια ή οχι....
> 
> Μια χαρά περνάνε και τα του 0.5 watt για την τιμή τους και έχεις και το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο!



Όσο περισσότερα watt τόσο το καλύτερο!!
(μια ματιά στην υπογραφή μου, θα σας πείσει!)  :Very Happy:  
Κάτι άλλο, γιατί με αυτά τα pmr μπορεί να σε ακούν χιλιόμετρα και άλλες φορές  ούτε στα 500 μέτρα!? :Think:

----------


## aeonios

> Όσο περισσότερα watt τόσο το καλύτερο!!
> (μια ματιά στην υπογραφή μου, θα σας πείσει!)




 :Smile: )) Εδώ φίλε μου επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω.....Σου εύχομαι με το καλό και πάντα φιλικά να ανακαλύψεις πως όσο πιο καλές κεραίες (ERP) φτιάχνεις τόσο το καλύτερο για σένα κ για τους άλλους !  :Smile: 

Σε παλιούς ξένους ραδιοερασιτέχνες θα ακούσεις : "To πόσο *κακός* ραδιοερασιτέχνης είσαι είναι ανάλογο του πόσο παραπανίσια ισχύ δαπανάς για την επαφή και αντιστρόφως ανάλογο με την επιτυχία του συστήματος εκπομπής σου(κεραία)" ή πιο απλά less is More ! 


http://www.w0ch.com/why_qrp/why_qrp.htm

http://www.arrl.org/tis/info/qrpwhtwy.html#mind

http://www.mtechnologies.com/pubs/qrp.htm


Αν και λιγο πιο χαμηλά σε συχνότητα το πρωί έκανα (παλι!) Kρήτη 3-4 σταθμούς στα VHF κινούμενος με το αμάξι με 5 W μόλις, για πάνω από 40' και μια προσεγμένη κεραία αμαξιού. Η διαφορά όταν άλλαξα μηχανάκι και πήγα στα 25W ήταν μόνο στο S-meter και όχι τόσο σημαντική.

Δεν θέλει πολύ ισχύ για να περνάς καλά !!!Διάδοση και καλό κεραιοσύστημα θέλει...






> Κάτι άλλο, γιατί με αυτά τα pmr μπορεί να σε ακούν χιλιόμετρα και άλλες φορές  ούτε στα 500 μέτρα!?




Ιδιορυθμίες της διάδοσης στα UHF μέσα στα κτίρια:

http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/~dporrat/icc2003.pdf

Στον εξωτερικό χώρο η ιδιόρυθμη διάδοση στα UHF  μπορεί να οφείλεται σε:





> tropospheric refraction and ducting (including line-of-sight paths), divided into in three categories: 
> Tropo (tropospheric modes )
> Aurora (auroral scatter); 
> Auroral E (auroral E); 
> Sporadic E (sporadic E); 
> FAI (E-layer field-aligned irregularities; 
> IFS (ionospheric forward scatter); 
> Meteors (meteor scatter); 
> TE (transequatorial field-aligned irregularities); 
> Rain scatter (precipitation scatter).



http://vhfprop.hfradio.org/Propagati...nd_Above_2003/

Ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα επίσης για τα pmr:  http://www.geocities.com/euro446/

Υ.Γ. Συμφωνώ 100% με την υπογραφή σου!Πλάκα έκανα πιο πάνω όπως κατάλαβες στο ότι διαφωνώ!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Γεώργιος

Γεια σας παιδιά 
  Με ενδιαφέρει να κατασκευάσω μια κεραία Gamma Match για την μπάντα των UHF και πιο συγκεκριμένα για τους 446 – 448ΜΗΖ. Μήπως κάποιος από εσάς έχει να μου προτείνει κάποιο σχέδιο για την κατασκευή ή κάποιον τρόπο υπολογισμού;
  Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## chs

φιλε γιωργο ριξε μια ματια εδω μαλον θα σε καλιπτει... http://kapatech.gr/catalog/product_i...oducts_id=1619 
αν το δοκιμασεις θελω να ακουσω εντιποσεις...

----------


## weather1967

Γιώργο και ενα απλο διπολακη να φτιαξεις αρχηγος θα εισαι 
L/2 32-33 cm το καθε στοιχειο περιπου ,αγορασε ενα φτηνο διπολο και κοψε το καπου στα 32-33 cm το καθε στοιχειο.Η L/4 16 - 16,5 cm το καθε στοιχειο.Με μια καθοδο καπου 10-15 μετρα το πολυ .

Για υπολογισμο μηκους κυματος κεραιών 

http://www.csgnetwork.com/antennaevcalc.html

----------


## Γαληνίτης

O ισχύων στη χώρα μας Κανονισμός για τα "PMR 446":
http://www.rasc.gr/portal/download.php?id=68603,254,2

----------


## blueriver

> O ισχύων στη χώρα μας Κανονισμός για τα "PMR 446":
> http://www.rasc.gr/portal/download.php?id=68603,254,2



Απαγορεύονται μετατροπές σε pmr ;,πώ πώ τί θά πάθαινα συμφορά μου,καί ήμουν έτοιμος να πάρω ένα ζευγάρι με 17 ευρώ 

http://elektronik.gr/eshop/index.php...products_id=86

Kαμμιά 10 αριά μέτρα καλώδιο καθόδου rg 59 10 ευρώ,η rg 58 με την έτοιμη κεραία 

http://elektronik.gr/eshop/index.php...ducts_id=16652

Μιά απλή κεραία διπολο σαν αυτη που ειπε ο weather με 5 ευρώ 

η αυτή μέ καλυτερα gain 63 eυρώ 

http://kapatech.gr/catalog/product_i...oducts_id=1861

και προαιρετικά σκέφτηκα ένα παντοφλάκη σάν αυτό με 226 ευρώ 

http://kapatech.gr/catalog/product_i...roducts_id=437

Μέ κανα 300 άρι ευρώ σκέφτομουνα ότι θά ήμουν ο Αρχηγός στίς συχνότητες τών pmr με 50 βατάκια από Αθήνα  :Lol:  :Lol: .
Αλλά εφόσον απαγορεύεται ,θά τά  βλέπω μόνο από τό ίντερνετ  :Sad:

----------

